
Holloway launches in-depth startup guides, aims to rewrite publishing with $4.6M - SparksZilla
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/01/holloway-launches-in-depth-startup-guides-aims-to-rewrite-publishing-with-4-6m-from-nyt-top-tech-investors/
======
weisser
Are we witnessing the end of static published guidebooks?

Why spend $25 on a book that is outdated by the time it hits store shelves?

I’m dubious about the idea of this sort of format replacing books that don’t
benefit from continual updates. I’m also curious if the one-off payment is
what is best-aligned with what the market wants. Not a direct analog but
Masterclass switched from one-off purchases to subscriptions. No inside
knowledge to know what prompted it but I’m curious how that has changed their
business.

------
kevinleeme
This team has consistently put out the highest quality content I've ever seen
across the web. And they've already put out so much free content that it's
awesome to see them finally launch with this first paid guide. Excited to see
what guides they'll continue releasing.

------
JimEngland
Should we even be encouraging founders outside of the Bay Area and NYC from
taking on large amounts of VC funding?

I'm hesitant to push middle America founders in this direction... their
ecosystems don't have the infrastructure to truly support the companies.
Taking on too much VC money is dangerous for them!

~~~
birdmom
firms are evolving, though, with changing demographics and locations--as they
should. many firms settling in new startuplands are from those places, trying
to help those communities and local industries. their models are changing too,
dif fund sizes, financial models. taking on too much VC is dangerous for ANY
founder! i've checked out the holloway guide and it seems to be really careful
about protecting founders.

------
kine
I've been a fan of Holloway's work for quite a while, congrats on launching!

